# Jauqo's triple-course 15 string by Prat Basses now finished



## ixlramp (Jan 10, 2011)

Photos and build thread at TalkBass

Prat Basses - Home

James Walker tries it out ...

[YouTubeVid]oHt9qHmoXzc[/YouTubeVid]


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 10, 2011)

That's fucking epic. 

I really like the curves, and even the inlay. Prat seems to have a really good eye for design.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with you, Max. This looks fucking incredible.

Jauqo is insane. I thought I liked low notes. This man blows me out of the water.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 11, 2011)

That's amazingly cool! This is what I love about this site - I never even THOUGHT of a bass with strings in triple like that, are here it is!


----------



## darren (Jan 11, 2011)

The 12-String Bass Website



Love the extra 3 strings, though. Crazy.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 11, 2011)

interesting. I wasnt a fan of the sound but i think maybe the recording quality was that great. Id LOVE to hear this in context with a better recording.

Good design too.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome I only really like the inlay material and the headstock, though. Something about those _huge_ headstocks with all different tuning pegs looks so good


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 11, 2011)

Bet thats fun to restring. Fieldy has a soundgear 15 string bass that looks quite cool.


----------



## Origin (Jan 11, 2011)

The headstock and neck being in such behemoth proportion make the body look so goddamn tiny until you see him holding it and realize it's normal-sized.  Insane though, and I get furious restringing or even TUNING 12 string guitars so I can only imagine what a three course 5 bass would do to me haha.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 11, 2011)

Good thing basses only need to be restrung, what, once a year, once every other year?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 11, 2011)

MetalGravy said:


> Good thing basses only need to be restrung, what, once a year, once every other year?



Not true. It depends on how much you play. If you're on tour and sweating like a bitch in heat, you're going to change them often. Some people buy new strings as often as possible because they like the sound.


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Jan 11, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Not true. It depends on how much you play. If you're on tour and sweating like a bitch in heat, you're going to change them often. Some people buy new strings as often as possible because they like the sound.







So true Josh.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 11, 2011)

Gorgeous bass Jauqo


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Jan 11, 2011)

iron blast said:


> Gorgeous bass Jauqo




Thank you. And I can't wait to get my mitts on it


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd stock up like a ............ on those high C strings.

EDIT: Holy shit, since when does SS.org have a censorship filter?


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Jan 11, 2011)

That thing is INTENSE!


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 13, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Not true. It depends on how much you play. If you're on tour and sweating like a bitch in heat, you're going to change them often. Some people buy new strings as often as possible because they like the sound.




That's where denatured alcohol comes in.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 18, 2011)

First good recording of the 15 string. Vincenzo Maurogiovanni playing with another bassist


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a very cool looking & sounding bass. I'd love to own one someday.


----------



## DLG (Jan 19, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> First good recording of the 15 string. Vincenzo Maurogiovanni playing with another bassist


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a video clip of David Dyson playing one of Oscar's basses. With Vincenzo Maurogiovanni playing my 15 string.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 1, 2011)

That's just too cool, jauqo. But now I feel all inadequate.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it the same bass in both videos? It has the "III" and the "X" inlays. I figured that would have been some custom work. I may be wrong. It would just make since since his name is Jauqo III-X.

Also, what's the rig in the first video? I can't tell what head that is.


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 2, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Is it the same bass in both videos? It has the "III" and the "X" inlays. I figured that would have been some custom work. I may be wrong. It would just make since since his name is Jauqo III-X




Josh it is indeed the same bass in both video's. And the blocks are custom birds eye maple.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 2, 2011)

I had a feeling it was birds eye maple. I love it.

I might have to get my hands on a Pratt bass some day.


----------



## sun_of_nothing (Feb 2, 2011)

how are the other 2 strings in each course tuned relative to each other?


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 2, 2011)

sun_of_nothing said:


> how are the other 2 strings in each course tuned relative to each other?




The bass has 5 standard tuned strings. E A D G C. And for each standard there are two octave strings.


----------



## sun_of_nothing (Feb 3, 2011)

Jauo III-X said:


> The bass has 5 standard tuned strings. E A D F C. And for each standard there are two octave strings.



isnt it redundant to have 2 octave up strings?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 3, 2011)

sun_of_nothing said:


> isnt it redundant to have 2 octave up strings?



I would like one course tuned in a diminished fifth, and the other tuned in a major seventh.


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys one, can tune it any way they choose.


There is no wrong or right way.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 3, 2011)

sun_of_nothing said:


> isnt it redundant to have 2 octave up strings?



No, it gives it an even thicker more "overtone-y" sound. It's like playing a 12-string and a bass at the same time, as opposed to a bass and a 6-string guitar.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 4, 2011)

The bass is the first 15 string to have individual intonation adjustment for all 15 strings, so you can use any tuning. I think root octave octave+fifth (1st, 2nd and 3rd harmonic) would be interesting.


----------



## nephilymbass (Feb 7, 2011)

MetalGravy said:


> Good thing basses only need to be restrung, what, once a year, once every other year?



????? I restring mine about once a month as long as the bands busy with shows. if we take a break to write sometimes a little longer than that. Bass strings sound like poo after about 3 months IMO. Most national bands I've opened for change there's once a week. Really big bands sometimes every day. 

Heck if you can't afford new bass string take your old ones off and boil them. It doesn't make them completely like new but it does help a little bit if your short on cash


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 7, 2011)

nephilymbass said:


> Heck if you can't afford new bass string take your old ones off and boil them. It doesn't make them completely like new but it does help a little bit if your short on cash



A soak in denatured alcohol also helps...just...don't boil the alcohol.


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a clip of me playing my 15 string.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet bass and sweeter playing, Jauqo.


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 8, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Sweet bass and sweeter playing, Jauqo





Thanks and thanks.


In that clip I'm really just checking out the setup and the basic playability. So I can change the action to my preference. And familiar myself with the basics of the electronics layout.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 8, 2011)

You need a fanned fretless unlined triple course 21 string behemoth now. Go.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 8, 2011)

Jauo III-X said:


> Thanks and thanks.
> 
> 
> In that clip I'm really just checking out the setup and the basic playability. So I can change the action to my preference. And familiar myself with the basics of the electronics layout.



Sadly, your noodling around to familiarize yourself with the instrument sounds better than my best efforts.


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 8, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Sadly, your noodling around to familiarize yourself with the instrument sounds better than my best efforts.



I'm sure you can hold your own pretty well.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jul 4, 2012)

This instrument is so sick and so inspiring! I can't wait!!!


----------

